# Severum compatability



## pattygnsd (Jun 14, 2010)

We have a 4" frontosa, a 4-5" blood parrot and 5" flowerhorn in a 150 gal tank. We saw a cool severum today and was wondering if anyone knows how the compatability would be.
Thanks
-Patty


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

_NO_

The rest of your tank is not very good either. Especially the frontosa. I don't see it working out long term, especially if the FH decides to become abusive, which is likely.

Mish-mash tanks are never a good way to go. Provide the proper setup and tankmates for your preferred fish, ie, get a couple more frontosa, ditch the other fish, and get some tanganyikans to fill out the rest of the tank. [/u]


----------



## David K. (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm no expert and wouldn't consider myself worthy to give advice on this subject. With that being said, I've had a 135 gal. tank for about 4 years stocked with 2 Severums along with a Jack Dempsey, a Convict, and a Jaguar. The Jack Dempsey was about a year old when I got the tank. The rest of the fish were added 4 years ago. I've had no issues. The Jag and the Severums occasionally but heads but never cause any harm to each other. The Severums are pretty easy going but will stand their ground when pushed around by the Jack and the Jag. I believe that their large size has a lot to do with how well they live amongst more aggressive fish.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have had a frontosa with 2 green severums for almost 2 years now in a 75 gallon. They have done great. I used to have parrots in the same tank but got rid of them. They also did fine. I do know now that the frontosa and the severum cannot possibly thrive in the same type of water but had no idea when I got them. If you are just asking about compatability and behavior then I can say that everything will be completely fine except the flowerhorn. That bad boy will mess everyone up as soon as he can. They get big and mean. Prove me wrong if you can! I would LOVE to have one with my severums.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The flowerhorn can and more than likely WILL destroy every other fish in your tank when it matures. Its a time bomb my friend. I say ditch all the other fish and keep the FH. They're awesome pets.


----------



## reignofcheese (Dec 6, 2007)

I would ditch all of them but the flower horn, or ditch all of them but the Frontosa, and add a few more to make a proper colony of them -that's how they thrive best. Time bomb indeed.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

You neverk now what will happen with these fish. My severums messed up every fish I put in my tank but my frontosa. I cant imagine having a flowerhorn with them.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

The flowerhorn is gonna bring the pain eventually. Frontosa are nice fish and you wouldn't want to see it get beat down


----------

